# Is There A Decent Light Beer Around?



## scotsdalebrewery (23/7/08)

I am having trouble finding a decent light beer. 

I am finding Aldis Storm Light reasonable (and at 20 bucks a slab its great). I have tried St Arnous, Prickly Moses, Moonlight and a few others.

Can you please offer some real suggestions please!


----------



## Barramundi (23/7/08)

why not make your own ??


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (23/7/08)

I have tried making home brew before with grains and stuff. I was fun but I dont have the energy for it. I really need a kegging system.


----------



## Steve (23/7/08)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> I have tried making home brew before with grains and stuff. I was fun but I dont have the energy for it. I really need a kegging system.




Buy a home brand lager kit as normal and and top up to 23 litres with water as usual WITHOUT adding any extra malt or dextrose etc and brew it as usual. Or is that too energetic too  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (23/7/08)

Rogers beer from Little Creatures is pretty good.


----------



## bulp (23/7/08)

I've tried the Aldi's Storm light and to be honest i was quite impressed for a cheap ass beer it actually had some color,flavour and aroma not bad at all cause if you have to drink light it might as well be tasty, Try Cascade or Boags light i 've found them approachable in the past.

JUST DON'T DRINK FOSTERS LIGHT ICE PLEASE !! Drinkers have suffered long enough.(end rant) 

P.S I think i've had a Redback light too somewhere along the track worth a try


----------



## KoNG (23/7/08)

PostModern said:


> Rogers beer from Little Creatures is pretty good.



i would definately second that..... But, is it actually low enough in alc to be a "light"...? maybe more a "mid"


----------



## Barramundi (23/7/08)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> I have tried making home brew before with grains and stuff. I was fun but I dont have the energy for it. I really need a kegging system.




so get some kegs ...


----------



## drsmurto (23/7/08)

PostModern said:


> Rogers beer from Little Creatures is pretty good.



+2

Have one in primary now and if it turns out half as good i will be a happy chappy. 

Agree at 3.5% it more of a mid than a light.

I have made a 2.8% dark mild and that was a tasty light IMO.


----------



## Rudy (23/7/08)

Try some English milds, light in alcohol but not so light on the wallet. I like Tetley's cans from Dan Murphy's.


----------



## wraith (23/7/08)

The only 'reduced alcohol' beer I have had that is decent is rogers, though it is not a light beer, its a 'mid-strength' and not a beer you can get at the corner drive thru either, unfortunately not many good beers are. 

As Rudy says lots of UK ales are lower in alc (<5%) though still not 'light'

I love how timothy taylor pale ale, says 'extra strong' on the label but its 4.4%  brilliant beer though, one of the best


----------



## paul (23/7/08)

Have a try of Coopers Mild Ale.


----------



## SJW (23/7/08)

This one should be a cracker. The hyrometer sample tasted great (and thats as far as I can go in July) and at 2.6% its a light.

#68 English Bitter 
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/07/2008 
Batch Size: 29.00 L
Boil Size: 37.18 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Keg - Ale 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3200.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.11 % 
500.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
150.00 gm Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
150.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 1.11 % 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
57.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
55.00 gm Williamette (mash hopped) [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
0.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.036 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.036 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.59 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 2.60 % 
Bitterness: 32.3 IBU Calories: 341 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 4500.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 21.89 L Grain Temperature: 12.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 12.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.80 L of water at 78.0 C 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 85.7 C 76.0 C


----------



## joecast (23/7/08)

gage roads pils i thought was ok. and as mentioned, moonlight and rogers. other than that, brewing i your best bet. 
good luck.


----------



## geoffi (23/7/08)

Cooper's Mild Ale isn't too bad. Roger's is pretty good.

I like my own dark mild (recipe in DB). Lots of flavour at about 3%. Must brew another very soon.


----------



## SJW (23/7/08)

> I like my own dark mild (recipe in DB). Lots of flavour at about 3%. Must brew another very soon.



Where the heck is it, I can't find it.


----------



## scotsdalebrewery (23/7/08)

Thanks heaps.. Tried a moonlight tonight and was quite impressed, but its grand ridges QC that concerns me. I used to drink Yarra Valley Gold like a fish but the ood batch was very dodgy.

Coopers Mild is great.. Better than the Light Lager

SJW like the sound of your Ale... I just lack the passion, space and resources to create brews anymore.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/7/08)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> Thanks heaps.. Tried a moonlight tonight and was quite impressed, but its grand ridges QC that concerns me.



Comes from being in an old butter factory. Always a struggle to knock off the inbuilt bugs endemic to the factory.

FWIW I'm a fan of Rogers for a lighter beer.


----------



## Sammus (29/7/08)

Didn't bother counting, but at a guess, +100 for the little creatures


----------



## Dave86 (29/7/08)

A tasty one to try if ever in canberra is the wig & pen's mr natural, one of the best lights I've ever tried. I made a tasty one about a month ago that didn't last too long in the keg, see the NZ mild recipe here Came in at 1.036, finished at 1.014 with windsor dry yeast. 2.98% smelt amazing...


----------



## barls (29/7/08)

the coopers regency light wasnt too bad last time i had it.
other than that there are the 3 mid strengths previously mentioned


----------



## Mercs Own (29/7/08)

is a shandy considered a light beer?


----------



## dig (29/7/08)

I like Gage Roads Pils, Rogers and Mr Natural (which I believe is 50/50 vienna and munich). Gage Roads are making great beer these days; go out and get a fresh one if you haven't for a while.


----------



## dig (29/7/08)

Mind you, I hardly ever drink reduced EtOH beer as I just don't see the point. Would rather sip away at something big and tasty than hoover down biblical quantities of liquid.


----------



## Mercs Own (29/7/08)

dig said:


> Mind you, I hardly ever drink reduced EtOH beer as I just don't see the point. Would rather sip away at something big and tasty than hoover down biblical quantities of liquid.


 
You mean like a shandy?


----------



## dig (29/7/08)

Yes, like shandy. Shandy is an abomination and its preparation should be legislated against. Commercial examples, such as Tui IPA, should be be subject to the new alcopop tax.


----------



## sinkas (29/7/08)

dig said:


> Gage Roads are making great beer these days; go out and get a fresh one if you haven't for a while.




Dont they make Matso's Smokey Bishop?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Dont they make Matso's Smokey Bishop?


If that is true , is that good or bad? I hear many differing reports about Matso's.
GB


----------



## Mercs Own (29/7/08)

dig said:


> Yes, like shandy. Shandy is an abomination and its preparation should be legislated against. Commercial examples, such as Tui IPA, should be be subject to the new alcopop tax.



Yes, well, I consider light beer close to same - no one goes out looking for light wine, light burbon and cola, light alco pops - light beer is an abomination - when beer was invented they didnt make light beer they made beer - imagine the Trappist Monks coming in for lunch and being given a Chimay Yellow light 2.3% do you reckon they would have gone back out in the fields or moved over to Brewery Duval as common peasants!

As far as I am concerned if you are drinking light beer because you have to drive then the following is the best light beer - have one quality full strength beer and then have two equal amounts of water or mineral water drive home knowing all is well and enjoy a good strong Belgian triple at home sitting in your undies watching the football replay or motorcycling - go Troy and Casey!

Life is too short to drink light beer!

Drinking Light Beer is like watching a football game but seeing only one team playing. 

Drinking light beer is like watching the V8's screaming around Phillip Island only on 3 cylinders.

Drinking Light beer is like going to sleep on your wedding night - alone.

Drinking light beer is as fattening as full strength beer but no where near as nice.

Drinking light beer is like eating slow braised lamb shanks with out any slow braised lamb shanks!

See what I mean?

Life is too short to drink light beer.


----------



## Tim (29/7/08)

Beer that is 3.5% abv is still considered full strength, and 5% is usually considrered strong. Most bitters are some where between 3.5 and 4% abv and they are definetly not light or mid strength.
I think the Australian mindset of beer has to be 5% to be full strength is a little out of step with the rest of the world. Americans go the other way and try and brew beer that is stronger again with everything being double this and imperial that.


----------



## Mercs Own (30/7/08)

Tim said:


> Beer that is 3.5% abv is still considered full strength, and 5% is usually considrered strong. Most bitters are some where between 3.5 and 4% abv and they are definetly not light or mid strength.
> I think the Australian mindset of beer has to be 5% to be full strength is a little out of step with the rest of the world. Americans go the other way and try and brew beer that is stronger again with everything being double this and imperial that.



Tim I dont know where you got that info from and being a long time beer drinker I have never heard that said before until reading your post. I dont know anyone that considers 3.5% a full strength and I certainly hope that doesnt become a legally recognised fact. As for a 5% being thought of as strong the closest thing I have seen that may suppot that is when you order a beer in Queensland and they ask if you want a 'heavy' which really means a full strength - I think it is in QLD that they do this and it makes sense when you remember that they are one of larger drinkers of mid strength beers.

Lastly the Americans have always made beer weaker than our good old Ozzy piss - around the 4% mark it is only in recent times and only the good old Micro brewing boys over there have started to make big high alcohol beers and double IPA's - well not so recent for high alc Belgian clones but certainly the 2xIPA.

Sorry for kicking your cat but the thought of a mid strength being considered a full strength is a ludicruos idea to me, similar to the alcopop tax being designed to stop binge drinking - yeah right!


----------



## DiscoStu (30/7/08)

Regardless of what is considered full strength in other markets, 3.5% is generally seen a mid stength in Australia (eg Carlton Midstrength) and full strength is 4.5% +

As to which is the best light, if you were to put a gun to my head and make me drink light beer it would be Boags Premium Light.


----------



## Adamt (30/7/08)

3.5% is full strength for a bitter.
3.5% is mid strength for a macrobrew lager
5% is full strength for a macrobrew lager
5% is mid strength for a stout.

etc.


----------



## Tim (30/7/08)

I am only posting from my observations. I have a blog: http://thebeerdiary.blogspot.com and have pretty much only reported 'full strength' beers, and these are from around the world, not just Aussie beer or real ale. In general I have found that the average strength is around 4% abv.
I think Australian marketing relies on differentiation based upon abv, with heavy or full strength beers (~5%) playing on the macho insecurities of most blokes. I think lower alcohol beers such as trad bitter would not sell as well due to the established beliefs of the market.

American macrobrewed lager I think you will find is 4% abw, which is pretty close to 5% abv.
Also WTF is VB midestrength? and Coopers mild. Its just marketing gone mad


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Lastly the Americans have always made beer weaker than our good old Ozzy piss - around the 4% mark it is only in recent times and only the good old Micro brewing boys over there have started to make big high alcohol beers and double IPA's - well not so recent for high alc Belgian clones but certainly the 2xIPA.



Common misconception, and one that gets a lot of Canadian tourists into trouble! In the USA they label beer as alcohol by _weight_. We (and the Canooks) label beer as alc by _volume_. Because alcohol is far lighter than water, 4% by weight translates to about 5% by volume. 

"seriously, offisher, I thought it was only four percent beer that's why I'm indecently exposing myself in Timesh shquare..."

At the end of prohibition many states only allowed brewing to recommence as long as it was "three two beer" , which is 3.2% ABW and translates to around 4% ABV which is what the poor old Kiwis have to put up with. 

Living in the UK until my late twenties I had no problem getting absolutely paralyzed on seven or eight pints of Brains (Cardiff) Special Ale at around 4.2 ABV. When 5% continental beers such as Lamot and Stella became available, five or six pints caused unsuspecting burly Cardiff steelworkers to throw up in the gutter   In fact, Stella was advertised widely as "Stella's for the Fella's" because lager was still considered a girl's drink.


----------



## wraith (26/2/11)

Over 2 1/2 years after my post i've discovered a mistake, I said Timothy Taylor Landlord was 4.4%, its actually 4.1%

Wraith


----------



## brett mccluskey (26/2/11)

Mercs Own said:


> Yes, well, I consider light beer close to same - no one goes out looking for light wine, light burbon and cola, light alco pops - light beer is an abomination - when beer was invented they didnt make light beer they made beer - imagine the Trappist Monks coming in for lunch and being given a Chimay Yellow light 2.3% do you reckon they would have gone back out in the fields or moved over to Brewery Duval as common peasants!
> 
> As far as I am concerned if you are drinking light beer because you have to drive then the following is the best light beer - have one quality full strength beer and then have two equal amounts of water or mineral water drive home knowing all is well and enjoy a good strong Belgian triple at home sitting in your undies watching the football replay or motorcycling - go Troy and Casey!
> 
> ...


Is the suggestion that a lower alcohol beer ie:3.5/3.8% abv is some how a lesser beer? Think about British /English Milds. Consider Holgate's Mild,fantastic flavour and taste :drinks: IMO we need MORE beers of this calibre,not less.A good session beer ,several pints ,and you're not falling down or talking in Braille.I'm not talking about the mainstream lager interpretations with bugger all taste + flavour.It is possible to brew a lower abv beer thats tasty and able to be consumed in reasonable amounts without falling over .Simply because a beer isn't 5% or more,doesn't make it a poor /lesser beer ABV snobbery seems to be rearing it's ugly head.Berllinner Weisse anyone? ....


----------



## Spartan 117 (27/2/11)

A work mate of mine always says that "light beer is like going down on your sister, taste's the same.... but just doesn't feel right" 

lulz 

Aaron

edit : spelling


----------



## Siborg (27/2/11)

Try Rogers


----------



## [email protected] (27/2/11)

I have spent a few hours tonight looking around for lower alcohol AG recipes. 

I am looking foward to making some lower alc beers that are still tasty at the same time.
I really enjoy the taste of AG home made beer , if i could brew the same thing with half the alc i would every time.
Not everyone needs lots of alc to enjoy themselves.


----------



## brett mccluskey (27/2/11)

Spartan 117 said:


> A work mate of mine always says that "light beer is like going down on your sister, taste's the same.... but just doesn't feel right"
> 
> lulz
> 
> ...



probably a Tasmanian  


Siborg said:


> Try Rogers


+1 Si ,A perfect example of a tasty low(er) abv beer . :icon_cheers:


----------

